# Millau Aire



## Cazzie

We have just returned from our Autumn trip to France. Whilst there we tried to use the aire at Millau but found that they have installed a barrier and machine entry system which takes a special card that you have to apply for in advance. 
There is a huge board giving explanations in several languages about what to do if you do not have this card. There is a telephone number you can ring and register your credit card and they will then give you a code number to enable you to gain access. The charge for 24hrs is €9.50.
When we have been there before the aire has always been crowded, even late in the year, but this time it was completely empty. 
We just couldn't be bothered with it all and moved on. Has anyone else tried using it since they installed this system?


----------



## TheFellTerrier

We had planned to use this aire back in May this year but they had already installed the barrier and the charge then was 12 Euro so we moved on.

The aire was completely deserted.


----------



## rotorywing

We tried in September along with a couple of French vans, gave up after 30 minutes and headed to LA COUVERTOIRADE for a very peaceful night €3, no facilities but tranquil.

Martin


----------



## Cazzie

We also noticed there were a couple of handwritten signs that the locals had put there asking motorhomers to switch off their engines. It must be taking everyone so long to read the notices that the people who live nearby are fed up with it as well.

Cazzie


----------



## TheFellTerrier

rotorywing said:


> We tried in September along with a couple of French vans, gave up after 30 minutes and headed to LA COUVERTOIRADE for a very peaceful night €3, no facilities but tranquil.
> 
> Martin


That's the same aire we went on to when we left Millau and was well worth the visit to see the medieval village.


----------



## gaspode

I'm confused as to why anyone wants to use the aire at Millau. :? 

There are at least six campsites within a few hundred metres, all competing on price - so very good value (and hardly any different to the aire charges). They all have full facilities, most of them are very pleasant, convenient and close to the town. Why would anyone want to stay on a noisy expensive aire?
I think that by installing the barriers they've effectively made the aire redundant - maybe that's what they intended? 8)


----------



## Cazzie

It was just a one night stopover Gaspode, on our way back north and I think at the end of November all campsites in the area had closed down.
Think you may be right about them wanting to stop us parking but rather an expensive way of doing it. They could have just dumped a load of blocks at the entrance or put in a height barrier if they still wanted cars to park.
Fortunately there are plenty of other aires in the area so it was no problem.

Cazzie


----------



## slippers

We also visited this aire in August, we didnt stay for the reasons that have been mentioned. There was 1 van on the aire!
There were hand written signs then as well, written in French and sarcastically (and rudely) thanking the commune for ruining a previously good aire.
I am fairly certain it is now a private company that own this and other aires as when we visited Castelnaudry there was the same sign on the aire with the same problems, there wasnt any vans at all on this aire, it was quite modern and well laid out but I am not paying 12 euro to sit in the blazing sun.
If it is as I believe a private company which is doing this then I think they will soon be out of business

Mr Slip


----------



## Stanner

According to all the complaints on campingcar-infos.com it has been privatised.

It is now run by http://www.camping-car-park.com/ and the charge is 12€ in July and August 9.60€ other months.

Nice to see we aren't the only ones to enjoy the benefits of privatisation :roll:

Translation courtesy of M. Google.


> e Michel58 the 01/12/2013 :
> 
> For many years we did step in Millau with great pleasure! Yesterday surprise to find this gas ! I joined the comments from previous CCaristes . In the future we will go our way. I presume that the management by a private box auspicious disappearance of this area due to lack of profitability! This morning four DC area which usually is almost complete at this time ! Damage to this beautiful city of Millau !
> mimi on 06/11/2013 :
> 
> The wifi works fine , access is well signposted , all close to the city
> J.David of the 30/09/2013 :
> 
> What say . . -Aire noisy - Entry dangerously PLC , real gas plant with " flicage " prohibitive - Services Tariff (1 socket electrical, all say electricity Wifi does not work , I expect always answer their poorly maintained ) - Locations (photo) - bins overflowing and impossible to close -Borne misplaced.
> We agree to pay , you still need it to have the services and be respected. The transition to the private sector is not a good idea. Too bad for us, but also for the beautiful city of Millau and its commerçants.Avec such a welcome , we shall return .
> Network Motorhome Park, to flee
> Bernard Pruvost the 05/19/2013 :
> 
> I confirm , this area is now paying a prohibitive price : 9,60 € ,
> € 12 July and August. I spent several times a year , now it's finished! Damage to the local trade. Until now, the sites were almost all occupied . Yesterday there were only 4 vehicles.
> Jean Yves le Dutheil of 14/05/2013 :
> 
> Surprises with this area and camper Park, looking my credit card statement , I was charged € 10, and € 9.60 displayed. I tried to join motorhome Park unsuccessfully for an explanation . ,
> Jean Yves le DUTHEIL of 13/05/2013 :
> 
> This is unfortunate for the city of Millau and traders, but I was taken last week , but now I will go my way , It is pointless to pay € 9.60 for one night on a poorly stabilized parking, with a single outlet for camping car.De 25 more for the entry code must give his phone number, his address and émail.Cette private company " motorhome park, you then floods enamel . C ' is more than the limit level confidentialité.De more you are monitored for multiple cameras when you enter and enter your credit card number , I hope that the operator monitors you live ( it assists you ) can not see the keyboard.
> crevettedu01 of the 11/05/2013 :
> 
> Actually this area is now managed by a private . I recently learned from the mouth of a c . driver ( who also did not return any more ) , and I tel. the OT Millau who confirmed .
> I find this price a little high and unjustified.
> I used to dwell several times a year to shop and market.
> Now we spend our way ... Damage to the charming town of Millau and its viaduct ...
> FYI, this is also RV Park managing the new area of Fontaine de Vaucluse to an equally high price.
> Danjano of the 05/08/2013 :
> 
> Actually this area is now managed by
> Motorhome Park : 9,60 € per night
> drain + electricity ( taking more than 40 CC ! ... just a little for the price) with an uncomplicated way of the barrier.
> Ovni the 28/04/2013 :
> 
> Passing April 26, 2013 . This area comes to pass yet prive.Pas payment terminal , a barrier prevents the entry , you need to call a phone platform that will give you an access code once you have given them your number of blue card. .. Damage to Millau , we will also have
> Jean Luc le 13/04/2013 :


The regulars are not happy.


----------



## Penquin

It is possible that the commune has found it necessary to bring in a private company since, as many people have said it was very often full - these facilities do cost money to provide and local councils in France are very much strapped for cash.

It is quite likely that they decided to bring in the private company in order to reduce the costs to the commune, but it appears that it has not been done well. These problems may well change, the company may realise that the cash-cow they thought they had obtained has now vanished, if that is the case it is likely that over the winter changes may be discussed.

So don't write it off completely yet, have a look but have a reserve available if what you see is not what you want.

Dave


----------



## pete4x4

So why not just apply for the card. Seems simple really and you will come across them on a few aires


----------



## 113016

earlier this year, we went to an aire in Provence, it was at the source of the river, where the river came out of a cave. The name has just eluded me, I have it in my diary, but that is in the van.
Anyway, at this little town, they had closed the usual aire and opened a private aire which sounds very similar to the above.
There was a large sign board and the machine only took card. Eventually, we managed to get in, after keying in our mobile number and email address, and a plastic card was given to us. This could be used for future visits and on the magnetic strip, it was supposed to show if you had any credit.
The sign, indicated a 12 euro charge, but only 9 euro was taken.
IT took us about 15 minutes to get in and some following French vans could not gain access and gave up. Others got in straight away.
There was a phone number to ring, but we did not use it.
It just sounds similar to the earlier post!

edit.
incidentally, this aire was full at night!


----------



## Techno100

We used it last year. The machine issues a card there and then but doesn't explain well enough in English that you have to immediately activate it before it will operate the barrier. I recall you put it back in the machine to activate and then it acts as a proximity card if you put it near they keypad.
We only understood after wifey phoned the help number. We then spent two days laughing at people trying to get in :lol: and were heroes to those we helped.
I liked the barriers as it kept out a whole gang of gypsies who attempted entry with four caravans DESPITE the motorcaravan ONLY sign
The weather was superb and it was a right Sun trap. I would recommend it. Clean tidy and generous pitch sizes.


----------



## teemyob

gaspode said:


> I'm confused as to why anyone wants to use the aire at Millau. :?
> 
> There are at least six campsites within a few hundred metres, all competing on price - so very good value (and hardly any different to the aire charges). They all have full facilities, most of them are very pleasant, convenient and close to the town. Why would anyone want to stay on a noisy expensive aire?
> I think that by installing the barriers they've effectively made the aire redundant - maybe that's what they intended? 8)


Depends what time you can Arrive!

Many Aires we use, you can turn up whatever time of day or night you like.

Motorhoming is Not a one size fits all!.

TM


----------



## Techno100

It's no ordinary Aire either you have no restriction on what you do on YOUR pitch, it's not a car park


----------



## Rapide561

*Aire*

My logic with aires is, "it it's free or low cost, I use it"

At 9.50 euro, when there are ACSI sites, one of which is just (was) 10 euro.....It's like the Sosta at Lake Garda south - 24 euro! I mean really!

Russell


----------



## Littlebt

*Millau*

We passed by Millau over the bridge on our trip North last year but intend to spend a few days in the area late May early June this year, would anyone with experience of the sites give a reccomendation.

Many Thanks.


----------



## bognormike

it's all very well pointing out that there are plenty of sites around locally. but how many are open in February!!

I stopped there on my way south a couple of weeks ago, it would not take my credit card, and nobody was there!! I went to the village at the southern autoroute junction (La Cavaliere) to park up & there was a new aire there - run by the same people!! The local council have obviously farmed them out. However, when trying this, I got it to work OK, and got in. I've now got a card I can charge up for another time without the hassle of giving my inside leg measurement! 
For €9.60 you get hook-up and all the water you need, pretty good value really. And 5 minutes from the autoroute.

see my blog for details below.......


----------



## Techno100

Here ya go
When it drops your card you take it out and put it in the slot above it to the right to activate it. It will now operate the barrier just by waving it near the keypads.

dont be phased when the machine asks which wash cycle you want :lol:


----------



## Garcia

I would be surprised to find ANY of the Millau sites open at this time of year. Am interested in this thread as we're off to a concert there as part of Millau Jazz Fest in a few weeks. Haven't stopped at that Aire since it went "private".
Guess I'll pay for a town centre spot, but I'm always thinking...."surely there's a quiet spot / car park somewhere I can stoppover in for one night."
I've certainly done that all over France when touring with the band .......maybe its getting more diff......
Garcia


----------



## Techno100

These private aires have a minimum pitch size but some are very big. First up best dressed!


----------



## peejay

Garcia wrote....


> I would be surprised to find ANY of the Millau sites open at this time of year. Am interested in this thread as we're off to a concert there as part of Millau Jazz Fest in a few weeks. Haven't stopped at that Aire since it went "private".
> Guess I'll pay for a town centre spot, but I'm always thinking...."surely there's a quiet spot / car park somewhere I can stoppover in for one night."
> I've certainly done that all over France when touring with the band .......maybe its getting more diff......
> Garcia


Forget the private aires, I know where I would go, just a few minutes drive away and free :wink: ....










Coords 44.09204 2.99648

>Compregnac<

Pete


----------



## Garcia

I'll note that spot....looks real good, tho a bit far out of town for our concert night.....I love it up there.....Millau was the very first town I ever visited in France (1968.....AND IT WAS 0.5 OLD fRANCS A BEER!!!!)
i LOVE the Tarn and the gorge, but for a concert visit, I wanna be in the town so I can walk home (to the van) and crawl in to bed...I'm getting old....
Garcia


----------



## Webby1

*Millau*

We are in the Millau aire at the moment and what a palaver it is to

get in........it must be a nightmare for the nearby residents...........but

great for international motor-homers co operation.

I learned how to say this is sh*t in 4 different languages.

Details are as previously posted but I think that sometimes it just

loses it's connection (to the teenager in his bedroom who is running it

all ?) refuses to accept your details and you just have to start again.

Millau itself is more attractive than I had thought and there is a

LIDL .....oh and an awesome viaduct.

From the north we went down into the town for the aire and

tomorrow back the same way to the A75 and on to the visitors

centre and the bridge itself


----------



## Littlebt

*Millau*

Hello Webby1,

I'd love to hear a follow up your post once you've settled into the area and had a "sherbet " to relax you.

Either way enjoy.


----------



## Westkirby01

Techno100

Any chance of you writing down the procedure that you used before the card came out and you activated it in the slot above.

Question:- do you have to enter your own bank details to get the card?, and the card then deducts from your own bank?

For anyone thinking of going. We were there in 2010 when it was free. The town is well worth a visit. 

Thank you

Regards


----------



## Grizzly

peejay said:


> Forget the private aires, I know where I would go, just a few minutes drive away and free :wink: ....
> 
> Coords 44.09204 2.99648
> 
> >Compregnac<
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete. A lovely spot. Don't tell anyone else....!

Please can anyone tell me the significance of the designation " APN= Parking tolere jour/nuit " on the fiche for this site ?

Who is "tolerating" it and, when the site looks to be laid out for camping cars, why is it only tolerated ?

G


----------



## peejay

Hi Chris,

I don't know the official line (if there is one) but I've always looked upon 'APN's'







as a parking place or spot where there are no specific signs to disallow parking overnight, therefore it has been 'tolerated' in the past.

I use the word 'parking', meaning no apparel (chairs etc) outside of the van otherwise it would be deemed as 'camping' which technically wouldn't allowed.

Pete


----------



## bellabee

Grizzly, I think the nuance of the verb 'tolerer' (sorry I don't know how to do accents) is slightly different from 'to tolerate' in English. Think more in terms of 'to accept' or 'to allow'
Chris


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Grizz

I think it's all in the nuance! :wink: :lol:

I don't think there's the same distinction in French between "tolerated" and "allowed".

I may be wrong, but I understood it to mean (very basically) _"It's OK to park here for the night"._

Dave 

Edit. Just saw Bellabee's post. Great minds thinking of the same nuance, eh! :lol:


----------



## peejay

Just had a further thought,



> Who is "tolerating" it and, when the site looks to be laid out for camping cars, why is it only tolerated ?


I haven't used that stopover in question but would imagine rather than specifically laid out for m/homes I would think its just a nice carpark, not necessarily motorhome specific.

If it were then it would come under the 'APCC'







category where there would be a sign specifically allowing parking for 'camping-cars'...

Pete


----------



## Techno100

Westkirby01 said:


> Techno100
> 
> Any chance of you writing down the procedure that you used before the card came out and you activated it in the slot above.
> 
> Question:- do you have to enter your own bank details to get the card?, and the card then deducts from your own bank?
> 
> For anyone thinking of going. We were there in 2010 when it was free. The town is well worth a visit.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Regards


Wifey did it and it was all plain sailing with the provided instructions in poor english up until the point it issues you a barrier card. They do not explain clearly that you take the card out of the letter box and then insert it in the machine to activate it. Then you just hold the card near the keypad and it opens the barrier.
Yes you have to put your credit/debit card in the machine so that they can debit you for your usage.


----------



## Webby1

*Millau*

All the instructions at the Aire are very clear and as described.

I think that sometimes it just drops the connection............or cannot verify your bank details at the other end...........then it comes back FAILED and you think you have done something wrong.........just try again.

Also if you stay more than 1 night you have to recharge your card again to get out..................but Millau itself is an interesting town and the old part has a real feel of Morocco or Tunisia.

Leave the A75 just before the Toll for the town itself ....then drive back the next day ......through the toll and to the visitors centre before crossing the Viaduct..................if you go through the toll you cannot get back to the town.


----------



## Paul1234

*query*

Just checking I think I know the answer, I assume that this Aire is not the one which has the viaduct visitors centre?

Hope not we use this as an overnight stop on our dash from Caen to the South

Regards
Paul


----------



## Webby1

*Visitors Aire*

No Paul......talking about the Aire in Millau itself which as I say is well worth the visit................when we went to the Visitors Centre Aire (on the motorway,after the toll,but before the bridge itself (it's confusing before you actually go yourself) I wondered if you could spend the night there.............I guess you can.

As others have said the A71/A75 route is really attractive, especially after Millau........................we had worried about snow and bought chains especially....................but it's been really hot and sunny.

The lesson for me is not to let the "what ifs" put you off............Millau was on my bucket list and we almost didn't come this way because.... what if...... we were caught in snow.


----------



## Paul1234

We have stopped on the viaduct Aire many times, nice and quiet for a motorway stopover as there are no lorries. 
Regards
Paul


----------



## peejay

> Forget the private aires, I know where I would go, just a few minutes drive away and free :wink: ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coords 44.09204 2.99648
> 
> >Compregnac<
> 
> Pete


Well, as I mentioned it and we were in the area recently, we thought we would go and have a looksy.

We weren't disappointed, its a lovely spot, we spent 2 nights there, the first alone then joined by a few others for the second night.
What I didn't realise is that in addition to lovely views of the bridge its also situated just above the charming little village of Peyre, a commune of Compregnac and listed as one of the 'plus beau villages de France'.

http://www.les-plus-beaux-villages-de-france.org/en/peyre

Highly recommended if you're in the area and all free.

Pete


----------



## oldtart

Hi Pete
We are on our way to the Milau bridge, probably getting there tomorrow via the Gorge du Tarn.

Do we go to your Aire first or after going over the bridge, or going into Millau

Just leaving Florac. Hopefully I'll get a signal somewhere.

Val


----------



## peejay

Hi Val,

No need to go over the bridge unless you particularly want to.

Go into Millau first then head west out of the town on the D41 keeping the Tarn on your left. this road goes under the Millau bridge, follow it for a few kms until you reach Peyre, go through the village keeping on the D61, as you get to the western fringe of the village there is a very tight right turn onto Route de Thermondels which doubles back up over the top of the village and you will find the parking area on the right hand side.

If you are using satnav it might try to get you to take a right turn as you enter the village from the east, ignore that as its very narrow and carry on through as previously mentioned.

Parking area coords are N44.09241 E2.99685

Pete


----------



## barryd

Good find Pete.

Just a few miles further on beyond the bridge is one of my favourite wild spots in France at St Rome de Tarn which is a charming little village. Great swimming and boating on the river there and another nice spot at Viala de Tarn (by the river, not the village in land.

[fullalbumimg:b68d9014fe]994[/fullalbumimg:b68d9014fe]

44.04896, 2.89042


----------



## kimbo4x4

Camping Car Park has English pages on website. Apply for card. Put some credit on it using website.
Turn up at aire, wave card at id pad and you are in. If problem phone help number.
Big pitches,includes elctricity ( may need a long lead on some aires)free wiwif - sometimes works, better signal near gate machine. Stay as long or as short a time as you like. 
A handy back up to have in the glovebox.


----------



## peejay

> *BarryD wrote :- *Just a few miles further on beyond the bridge is one of my favourite wild spots in France at St Rome de Tarn which is a charming little village. Great swimming and boating on the river


I think I saw that one from the main road Barry as we headed through St Rome de Tarn, saw a few vans parked down by the river, looked lovely but we didn't stop though.

We headed across from Peyre to the aire at Broquies via Victor Meldrew (St Victor et Melvieu) 8)

Pete


----------



## barryd

Ha! We call it Victor Meldrew as well. Some narrow lanes along that stretch. The Aire at Brouqies is a good one as well. From memory they have one free EHU point and a superb wet room shower (also free). Lovely part of France.


----------



## oldtart

Hi Pete and Barry
Many thanks for the info.

What with road closures tec we're actually at the Aire at La Couvertoirade, the Templar village. Page 354 all the Aires in France. We're just about to do a quick recci of the village and we'll go ,in tomorrow and then off the Milkau. 

The way we are going,Pete, we have to go over the bridge as we're visiting friends near Toulouse.

Stayed at a great ACSI site near Florac. I'll put info onto France touring. It's actually at Bedoues. 

Val


----------



## oldtart

Sorry, Millau. I've done it again. I get carried away!!!!!!!

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi Pete
Well! We've made it to your car park. It's absolutely pouring down and it's misty! But it's a super little place to stay and there's no one here at the moment.

We've been over the viaduct, visited the exhibition centre and walked up the hill to the viewing point. Even in this awful weather it's been worth it. 

Thank you very much for all your info.

Val

P. S. It was a hell of a sharp right turn!!!!!!


----------



## peejay

Glad you made it Val, told you it was tight! :lol:

Have a walk down to the village tomorrow, I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

Make sure you pay a visit to the public toilets (seriously!) and look out for the stone goldfish pond set into one of the house walls.

Judy has just finished cracking the almonds we collected from the trees in the carpark on our visit.  

Pete


----------



## oldtart

Hi Pete
Definitely going in the morning, whatever the weather. Dave had a quick walk to see if he could find a Partisserie. Unfortunately not, but he was bowled over by a young french lady, who when he asked told him in a very sexy voice, 'nothing' !!!

Looked on Google and it said the church in the rocks is also worth a visit.

Val


----------



## peejay

Oops, should have mentioned that, I don't even think the restaurant at the bottom would be open out of season either.

The villages itself makes up for that though, makes a nice change not to have tacky souvenir shops around every corner.

Damn, no sexy French damsels when I was there. 

Enjoy.

Pete


----------



## oldtart

Hi Pete
Thank you !!!

Wow!!just returned from our walk down to the village.

Saw and used the public toilet. Now that was something different. 

The goldfish are still in the pond.

The stained glass windows(modern) in the church built into the wall are so simple but so effective. The other church was locked.

We only saw one local lady, certainly not a '(young damsel), sweeping up in an area at the end of the village. We thought it may have been a special place, but there weren't any signs. She did say bonjour and smiled at us. 

We spent a very quiet night. At least the rain has gone. No almonds left!

Off to an Aire at Lisle sur Tarn and then arriving at our friends near Toulouse tomorrow. We have to be there by one, as we're off to Spain for the afternoon with them!

Val


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the update Val, knew you'd like it.

Enjoy the rest of your hols.

Pete


----------

